# EAA AirVenture (Oshkosh WI)



## VBF-13 (Jul 4, 2016)

I was at my municipal airport today and I thought we were being invaded, lol, until I saw these particular Zekes had only two propeller blades. This is a part of the "Tora, Tora, Tora" group of planes going off at the Oshkosh show between July 25th to 31st, or so I was informed. They are remakes, but look darn good. 

My airport is Aurora Municipal (IL). It was a rendezvous point for quite a few of the fly-ins to this show several years ago, and I was able to catch them then doing their drills and formations right over my back deck. Just the roars of the engines over those two or three weeks would give me and the old man goose bumps. He was Navy: SBD, F6F, FM2. They had F4Fs or FM2s up in those skies, but not the others.

Here's the best I could get with my iPhone6 from my car, as I couldn't get in the restricted area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2016)

Excellent report. Here's hoping they and many others stage close to you so you get a chance to see them at your local airport.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2016)

I love those Tora birds!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

Good stuff. There was 'Zero' replica at the last Duxford show, using a Harvard/T6 as a base, and it looked quite good at the right angle.
Pic below.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2016)

Seen them perform the last couple years and cant wait to see them again this year  Here is the group in the air last year. For those that don't know it AirVenture starts on the 25th of this month. 7 days of airshow and I cant wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Got an extra thrill this afternoon. Got done with business early and went back there on a whim just to nose around and caught Mr. John O'Connor's F8 and a brief but memorable chat with the gracious gentleman. When I told him the old man was in an F6 squad, his eyes popped open wide. He had nothing but respect for those workhorses, and wished like the Devil he could fly one. He also owns an F4U and a T6. I cornered him as he was coming out of the restricted area, but I at least got these crappy iPhone6 shots of his big beautiful cat from outside the fence. He said he's going to work her in the next few days. I'll be home over the weekend, listening, and with my head pointed up.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2016)

Good pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey, boys and girls, check these out. I'm going to be a celebrity around here, this keeps up. Lol. That B-29 is reputed to be the only one left still flying. I have to say, I'm pumped. They're going to fly her tomorrow. I caught her about a mile away from my house, descending for a landing. The little airport is about five miles away. I might just sit on my deck all day tomorrow waiting for her to go by so I can get her on video for five or ten seconds.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2016)

VBF-13 said:


> Hey, boys and girls, check these out. I'm going to be a celebrity around here, this keeps up. Lol. That B-29 is reputed to be the only one left still flying. I have to say, I'm pumped. They're going to fly her tomorrow. I caught her about a mile away from my house, descending for a landing. The little airport is about five miles away. I might just sit on my deck all day tomorrow waiting for her to go by so I can get her on video for five or ten seconds.



That could change this Sunday on only one B-29 in air  Nice shots by the way.

B-29 Doc Remains “Go” for First Flight This SUNDAY!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2016)

Good stuff, and the weather looks like it's the same as here !

Thanks for the up-date on 'Doc', Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff, and the weather looks like it's the same as here !
> 
> Thanks for the up-date on 'Doc', Paul.



No problem Terry, roughly 7 more days and I meet up with Eric at Airventure for the 7 day airshow


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2016)

Keep up the good reporting.

Jeff


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 17, 2016)

OK, fasten your seatbelt; it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2016)

FYI Doc flew today, there are now two flying B-29's

http://www.warbirdsnews.com/warbird-restorations/doc-flies.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Great shots!!!


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks! I even surprised myself with how good they came out!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice shots here.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks all. Our common appreciation of this aircraft and the young men who flew and crewed them is enough to hold me, I have to tell you. Let me share this I just cropped, then I have to get back on the job. This one the old man would really have loved to have seen, as he carrier-qualified on one of these babes in Lake Michigan (Sable) in the summer of 1944. These are the best I could get of this one (thus far, anyway...the week is still young, lol)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 18, 2016)

By the way, Micdrow, some great shots of FIFI in your 2015 thread. I couldn't get my shots at those front angles. The Chicago Air and Water Show, also, is going off in August, right after Oshkosh, so this little home airport is going to continue to be a busy one for awhile, still. Aw, that's just tough. Lol.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Impressive !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2016)

VBF-13 said:


> By the way, Micdrow, some great shots of FIFI in your 2015 thread. I couldn't get my shots at those front angles. The Chicago Air and Water Show, also, is going off in August, right after Oshkosh, so this little home airport is going to continue to be a busy one for awhile, still. Aw, that's just tough. Lol.



Sweet on the return part for airshow and thanks on the pictures,

All the best Paul


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------

